# Uber Tips!



## UberSydney (Jun 8, 2020)

What is your highest tip from a rider thru the Uber app?
Yesterday I got a $20 tip!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My biggest tip ever was $129. $100 cash + $29 in app


----------



## UberSydney (Jun 8, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 472221
> 
> 
> View attachment 472223
> ...


Amazing! &#129395;



Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 472221
> 
> 
> View attachment 472223
> ...


R u base in Australia?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

$200 dollars Cash tip, after bringing a passenger all the way back to the airport when his car deal fell thru 70miles from anywhere.. and yes I got paid in app for both directions as well... &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I want a tip 😒. Guess you have to actually go out and drive to get one 😒


----------



## UberSydney (Jun 8, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I want a tip &#128530;. Guess you have to actually go out and drive to get one &#128530;


Haha &#128514; I though my $20AUD was cool but wow!! People are very generous in the USA!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberSydney said:


> Haha &#128514; I though my $20AUD was cool but wow!! People are very generous in the USA!


The most I got was $60. It was a young americanized indian guy that took a long select ride.

I have to say drunk white guys seem to be the consistent best tippers. They also compliment your driving. What more can you ask for &#129325;.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've gotten $20 a bunch of times but never more. Now with covid, the tips have sucked. I'm lucky to see 7 or 8%, lots of folks to work or back, people struggling to get by.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The best I got was $50, but on my very first Uber ride, I received $25 in the app. The guy wanted me to see it, so he entered it while I was watching.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

1.) Don't drive Luber 
2.) $100


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Biggest tip was $70 cash between two different pax from a wedding reception pick-up. Groom's parents, I believe. Helped them unload a ton of extra wine from my trunk; honestly thought they'd also throw.me a bottle or two, but nope.

This was probably 2015.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

2018 - $42.07 best in app tip
2019 - $42.08 best in app tip
2020 - $31.64 best in app tip.

Most unique tip was $6.66, I think last year, PAX had to manually put it in as mathematically it would not work out if they tipped by percentage.

As far as cash tips go I have had several $100 bills handed to me on different trips.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> $200 dollars Cash tip, after bringing a passenger all the way back to the airport when his car deal fell thru 70miles from anywhere.. and yes I got paid in app for both directions as well... &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


Me too! However, it was only a 2-mile trip but he tipped me $100. He tipped me another $100 for a ride back to the hospital hours later.










A few days later, I gave him an off-app ride which he paid me $200 to the dealer that comes with another $100 tip.
Here is the link to my post

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pick-up-an-oil-prince.386204/


UberSydney said:


> Haha &#128514; I though my $20AUD was cool but wow!! People are very generous in the USA!


Not necessarily true. You can ask the members, including me here driving in the US. The reality is far off of what you think! There are people here do not even bother to spare a dollar.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've gotten $20 a bunch of times but never more. Now with covid, the tips have sucked. I'm lucky to see 7 or 8%, lots of folks to work or back, people struggling to get by.


 seriously? That sucks! I've had some of my best tipping during this time. I had an $80 tip at the very beginning that I posted above. I've had at least two $100 cash tips, a $50 cash tip, $40 in app . . .


----------



## UberSydney (Jun 8, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Me too! However, it was only a 2-mile trip but he tipped me $100. He tipped me another $100 for a ride back to the hospital hours later.
> 
> View attachment 472754
> 
> ...


Since Uber tips was activated in Australia, I have received in total over $800AUD in tips! $5 here, $3 there, $1 here, $5 again and on it goes for over 6months. Not bad for free money!


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

UberSydney said:


> Since Uber tips was activated in Australia, I have received in total over $800AUD in tips! $5 here, $3 there, $1 here, $5 again and on it goes for over 6months. Not bad for free money!


Don't get so exited, it could be a lot better. Uber limits in-app tips based on the amount of the fare and has always discouraged tipping.

Used to regularly bring in $400 in fares and $200 in tips from a single night in a taxi before Uber existed.


----------



## SWFL Driver (May 14, 2020)

Guy in his 30's. Had been on a business trip. Hadn't seen his wife in 2 weeks. Anxious to get home.


----------



## UberSydney (Jun 8, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Don't get so exited, it could be a lot better. Uber limits in-app tips based on the amount of the fare and has always discouraged tipping.
> 
> Used to regularly bring in $400 in fares and $200 in tips from a single night in a taxi before Uber existed.


Heard taxi drivers don't declare to tax office so tax free for them! Uber you have to paid tax on every single cents you make


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberSydney said:


> Heard taxi drivers don't declare to tax office so tax free for them! Uber you have to paid tax on every single cents you make


I don't know how things work over in Australia but here in the States, after all of our deductions, "every single Cent" is pretty minimal. I end up paying under 500 in taxes every year


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

UberSydney said:


> Heard taxi drivers don't declare to tax office so tax free for them! Uber you have to paid tax on every single cents you make


Well Uber drivers in the US don't pay taxes either, read through the threads here and you will see all kinds of guys who make huge write-offs and claim zero net profit on their taxes. If they have children not only do they not pay anything but they also get free money as tax credits. An honest driver will pay some taxes but nothing compared to a normal job.

Honest cab drivers (myself included) would also pay taxes, even though it was cash income.


----------



## UberSydney (Jun 8, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Well Uber drivers in the US don't pay taxes either, read through the threads here and you will see all kinds of guys who make huge write-offs and claim zero net profit on their taxes. If they have children not only do they not pay anything but they also get free money as tax credits. An honest driver will pay some taxes but nothing compared to a normal job.
> 
> Honest cab drivers (myself included) would also pay taxes, even though it was cash income.


So good!! USA seem to get away with lots of thing, here in Australia no such thing. They squeeze every cents from you



Daisey77 said:


> I don't know how things work over in Australia but here in the States, after all of our deductions, "every single Cent" is pretty minimal. I end up paying under 500 in taxes every year


Far out! I paid over about $15K from my Uber earning every year after all deductions too and I use a tax agent too. Yep we get rip off bad over here


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

SWFL Driver said:


> Guy in his 30's. Had been on a business trip. Hadn't seen his wife in 2 weeks. Anxious to get home.
> 
> View attachment 473041


Although he tipped generously, do you think it worth your time? Did you manage to get a ride back town?


UberSydney said:


> Heard taxi drivers don't declare to tax office so tax free for them! Uber you have to paid tax on every single cents you make


People here say "If you owe tax from driving Uber, you must have done something wrong". Anyway, you said you paid $15k in tax due to driving alone? Had the same happened here, I bet most drivers would have become homeless. While I cannot speak for those from other cities, the Uber X rate in my market is $0.6 / mile. Without surge and tips, drivers with vehicles only eligible for X are barely making any money. Most of us drive to lower our tax liability from the full time jobs and aim for a higher tax refund!

While I have never been to Australia, it seems tipping is a part of the culture based on what you said. There is one less thing America can be proud of (this is my view as a non-citizen).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberSydney said:


> Heard taxi drivers don't declare to tax office so tax free for them! Uber you have to paid tax on every single cents you make


There's truth to it for sure.

It's different enough, and if you ever drive a taxi you'll find that if someone asks "how much to get to 123 ABC street" you can just cut a flat deal, and the cash can go right in your pocket.

Also cash tips can easily be end up disappearing off the books, when the book is only what you it is for cash tips it can be whatever you say it is.

Let's say the meter is at $10.20. They hand you a $20.00

I can write, $15, $20, $11.00.. Really anything i want on my log, the IRS will never get it anyway. And for cash it's that easy.

Grand total, with _minimal_ effort i can make $15-20% of my daily revenue disappear off my log/taxes.

If i was TRYING i could make half disappear easy.



UberSydney said:


> So good!! USA seem to get away with lots of thing, here in Australia no such thing. They squeeze every cents from you
> 
> 
> Far out! I paid over about $15K from my Uber earning every year after all deductions too and I use a tax agent too. Yep we get rip off bad over here


Well in the US the pay per mile is less than what the government lets us substitute for expenses per mile.

So taxes for uber drivers are rarely owed. Taxi drivers on the other hand do end up paying quite a bit, because as a taxi driver i can only write off what i pay to the cab company for the car and no more. Credit card processors have to report their numbers to the IRS, so you can't avoid it all.

So driving uber/lyft... In my town in 12 hours i'd expect to get $100-120, with $110 in mileage write-offs, minus $20 in gas and 30-40 for other expenses, netting about $50 in profit.

Driving a cab for 12 hours i'd expect $250 or so minus $100 expeses for $150 in profit.

So with uber for 12 hours.... $50 in profit nothing in tax,
Driving a taxi $100-150 in profit, $20 in taxes.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SWFL Driver said:


> Guy in his 30's. Had been on a business trip. Hadn't seen his wife in 2 weeks. Anxious to get home.
> 
> View attachment 473041


So ultimately less than $1 per mile because of the deadhead back? I will give you that it is highway miles but still...kinda low..esp. if you did not get a tip (which you did thank goodness)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> So ultimately less than $1 per mile because of the deadhead back? I will give you that it is highway miles but still...kinda low..esp. if you did not get a tip (which you did thank goodness)


Actually he made $1.07 a mile or if you want to round up , $1.08 a mile


----------

